# Effexor - what is it and what does everyone think?



## claroj (Aug 6, 2002)

hiI've just read in the Medication Survey about Effexor XR and am thinking of trying it but have never heard of it and know nothing about it or it's side effects.Is it prescription only?Has everyone had good experience of it?Has it any side effects?Thanks


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello i am on effexor and it has been good for me, it has calmed me down a lot, and also it gives me a good sleep, well that and amatriptaline..apparantly some peeps have expreienced weight gain with it, i have in the past been a greedy guts so i was a porker anyway..


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

typo error* experienced ooppss yes i get it on prescription.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I've been on Effexor for almost two years now, and after trying several different meds of antidepressants, the Effexor has worked very well for my spasms of C & D..I only take 37.5 mgs at night before retiring. Not enough to worry about bad side effects.


----------



## 20282 (Mar 2, 2006)

I just started taking Effexor XR on Thursday 4/13. I have not felt any positive change yet for my IBS (C with ab. pain). I am staying positive an plan to stay on it for at least a month or so. MY GI and doctor have ruled everything else so it must be anxiety or depression I am told. I have noticed not being able to get into a deep sleep. Is this normal, and does anybody out there taking Effexor remember how long it took for any change. I am on 37.5 mg for one week and then it ups to 75mg a day. Thanks,Steve


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome Steve


----------



## 20282 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello as well. I have been reading through these bulletin boards for a few months but finally signed up and posted yesterday.


----------



## 20282 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have been on the effexor xr 75 mg now for 4 days after taking the 37.5 for one week to start and I am sleeping a lot better. I have noticed a tiny improvment in my IBS C and spasms but am wondering how long it took everybody till they saw a signifigant change in their IBS-C or spasms.


----------



## 20282 (Mar 2, 2006)

I just started taking Effexor XR on Thursday 4/13. It has been just over one month and I have to say (knock on wood) I am feeling better. The abdominal pain has subsided. It has alos helped me from worrying about my stomach all the time. I am not as obsessed with how I feel all the time. I will give another update in a week or two. Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------

